# My first actual lesbian relationship



## coutrygal90

Hello guys,

We I met this girl almost two years ago (I'm female) she came up to me one day in class and asked for my number to share a book sometime and I didn't know her. So after class was over she started texting me and somehow I kinda figured she was gay too. Later that day she came to my room, layer in my bed while I sat there then it was that she told me she had a bf! That was her first boyfriend and she has NEVER had sex with him or any other man. Her mom is very religious and told her if she ever go back gay she's cut off. So later on she pressured me into a relationship while she had a bf so I went along biggest mistake ever. We broke up and she started talking to another girl and another after that all while she had a bf. So this pass Summer they married and she told me before she would never have sex with him and when they have kids it would be artificial insimination. I was so blinded cause i actually fell in love for the first time and i feel she played but i dint regret it. Alesson learned! She was the type of girl who gets saved and goes back to women a lot smh. Now ahe married him

This was the first girl I had a relationship and it still stings that I was used this way. Do you really thinks she's in love with him or using him also for a cover up? She had went back gay on several occasions. I know I need to move on and that's exactly what I WILL do. I just need your feedback


----------



## swedish

I would find it very bizarre if she told her bf now husband that she would never have sex with him and he would still agree to marry her. The only way this makes sense is if she did not tell him in which case yes, she is using him to please her family. The other option is that she is having sex with him and lying to you to keep you interested. Honestly, either way this plays out makes her to be quite a manipulator and not someone you could have a healthy relationship with.

It's hard when it's your first love, but when you do meet someone worthy of your love you will look back and wonder what you were thinking.


----------



## norajane

She's a cheater. She lied to her bf about cheating, and probably a lot of other things. And she probably lied to you about all sorts of things. She could be bisexual and just pretends she is a lesbian with women and hetero with men.

It's a waste of time to try and figure out liars. They often lie so much they don't know what the truth even is.


----------



## coutrygal90

I agree! And I believe she really didnt have sex with him. She might do now since she's married but i highly doubt it. Before they started dating she told him she like girls and he was ok with it and got saved right along with her and she always preached 'no sex before marriage'. Big munipulator.


----------



## coutrygal90

Yeah she had me fool she was dating 2 other girls while she was still with him he must have been really blind cause while she spent no time with him like she used to he still thought of her as the 'holy and faithful gf" and last year around this time we got back together briefly only to up and leave me again


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright

I expect to find her on these forums eventually.


----------



## althea0212

This is a complicated relationship. Since she is already married, she must stop having relationship outside of marriage. At her age she could be on her own even if her parents threatened her. Its not fair for you and any girl if she could not be faithful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

Oh yeah, pray the gay away works so well!!!!

Sexuality aside, she entered into a relationship with you, expecting you to be okay with her being in a relationship with someone else. Dont make excuses for her parents or pressure or any of that. She is a user! Now she's married and her husband may not even know his wife is a lesbian. She's a pretender!

Is that the kind of person you want to be on a relationship with?


----------



## that_girl

How old are you people?


----------



## MattMatt

swedish said:


> I would find it very bizarre if she told her bf now husband that she would never have sex with him and he would still agree to marry her. The only way this makes sense is if she did not tell him in which case yes, she is using him to please her family. The other option is that she is having sex with him and lying to you to keep you interested. Honestly, either way this plays out makes her to be quite a manipulator and not someone you could have a healthy relationship with.
> 
> It's hard when it's your first love, but when you do meet someone worthy of your love you will look back and wonder what you were thinking.


Unless he is gay, too, and it is sort of a marriage of convenience?

Or she has lied to you? 

She might be bi-sexual and sold you a load of rubbish to get you into a relationship with her?


----------



## HuggyBear

swedish said:


> I would find it very bizarre if she told her bf now husband that she would never have sex with him and he would still agree to marry her....


Actually, MANY gay people do this. Some people need "the beard" for social or work purposes. We don't know anything about the guy, or what he does.


----------

